# [der8auer ECC] Raptor rev2 GPU Container



## der8auer (11. Juli 2012)

_*der8auer ECC Raptor rev2*__*:*_

*Knapp ein Jahr nach der Veröffentlichung des ersten Raptor GPU Pots möchte ich euch heute meine neue Revision vorstellen  Die Halterung wurde nochmals komplett überarbeitet und besteht jetzt aus Edelstahl anstatt Aluminium. Dies ermöglicht einen maximalen Anpressdruck ohne Verbiegen der Halterung. Zusätzlich verzichte ich auf den Aluminium Aufsatz und der Pot wurde nun aus einem Stück Kupfer gefertigt. 
Auch die innere Struktur wurde komplett überarbeitet und bietet nun eine wesentlich höhere Oberfläche und gleichzeitig eine Steigerung der Masse. Bilder des Innenlebens kommen morgen 
* 

*Technische Details:*



Vollkupfer GPU-Pot 

Für DICE und LN2 geeignet
Hochglanzpoliert
Oberfläche wurde nochmals vergrößert durch weitere Bohrungen im Inneren

Halterung für alle gängigen GPUs (Diagonal 75-86mm)
Montage mit hochwertigen M2 Rändelmuttern
Edelstahl Backplate für gleichmäßige Belastung der Grafikkarte

Bohrung für Temperaturfühler direkt hinter der GPU-Kontaktfläche für exaktes Messergebnis
Maße: 80x40x145mm (LxBxH)
Gewicht: ~2050g
2-Way SLI/CF fähig


*Raptor rev2 GPU-Container:
**
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## True Monkey (11. Juli 2012)

Sehr schön Roman 


Aber ich befürchte bevor ich mir die momentan leisten kann muss ich vorher meine Kids verkaufen und meine bessere Hälfte würde mir das krumm nehmen 
Obwohl eine 680er Lightning taugt ja nichts ohne so was von daher geht da wohl kein Weg dran vorbei.

hmm.... ich richte es mir schon mal in der Garage gemütlich ein den da werde ich dann wohl die nächste Zeit pennen müssen


----------



## Moose83 (11. Juli 2012)

Geile Arbeit  Wenn ich dann mal anfange Karten kalt zu machen, dann werde ich bei dir nen pot bestellen 

P.S. war schön dich auf unserer Session mal persönlich kennenzulernen


----------



## motek-18 (11. Juli 2012)

da schließe ich mich anich gehe von aus das das Ding käuflich zur erwerben ist


----------



## Icke&Er (11. Juli 2012)

Der Pot ist echt super, besitze selber den Vorgänger und konnte diesen hier auch schon begutachten 
Sind echt super gewurden und machen einen super Job...weiter so

@motek-18

Guckst du hier -> Raptor rev2 - der8auer - Extreme Cooling Components - Quality made in Germany!

MFG


----------



## der8auer (11. Juli 2012)

Danke Jungs 

Habe noch  zwei neue Bilder hinzugefügt inkl. Strukturbild


----------



## Shizophrenic (11. Juli 2012)

Klasse Teil.
Gedanken lesen kannst du nicht zufällig, genau das strukturbild hatte ich noch vermisst ^^


----------



## der8auer (12. Juli 2012)

In Zukunft werden meine Pots auch professionell verpackt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vaykir (12. Juli 2012)

Buhuhu, ich hab net so ne schöne verpackung bekommen 

So sieht btw der pot aus, wenn man ihne ohne isolierung rumliegen lässt (stichwort oxidation).
wir wollen ja auch mal fein auf die negativen seiten des kupfers eingehen, nicht wahr 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der8auer (12. Juli 2012)

Deiner war eine Art Vorserienmodell und noch nicht poliert  Poliert laufen die pots nicht ganz so krass an. Kannst mir aber gern herschicken dann polier ich ihn für dich auf


----------



## Vaykir (12. Juli 2012)

Nix da, ich behalte das Unikat. Das gehört sich so für Kunde 0001


----------



## Ü50 (12. Juli 2012)

Roman, die sind echt super verarbeitet.
Hoffentlich bleiben die bei mir nicht so lange ungebraucht liegen wie mein CPU Pott von dir


----------



## der8auer (12. Juli 2012)

Danke Georg  Freut mich, dass sie dir gefallen


----------



## motek-18 (12. Juli 2012)

Icke&Er schrieb:


> Der Pot ist echt super, besitze selber den Vorgänger und konnte diesen hier auch schon begutachten
> Sind echt super gewurden und machen einen super Job...weiter so
> 
> @motek-18
> ...


habe ich kuck


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Juli 2012)

Bei soviel Professionalität muss man ja langsam aufpassen, dass das nicht als gewerbliche Tätigkeit gegen die Forenregeln verstößt


----------



## e4syyy (18. Januar 2013)

Sieht geil aus! Gibts Bilder davon im zusammengebauten zustand? Kann mir grad nicht vorstellen wie so was funktioniert. (Als Luftkühlung nutzer^^)
Wenn ich auf WK umsteige muss ich mir jemanden von euch zu mir bestellen zum Zusammenbauen.


----------



## acidburn1811 (18. Januar 2013)

@True Monkey muss dir vollkommen zustimmen bei mir wird´s wohl der Keller werden ^^

Feines Teil ist auf jeden fall ne überlegung wert 

Gruß,


----------



## TheJumper0 (19. Januar 2013)

Es gibt doch inwischen sogar Rev3


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Januar 2013)

Wie immer TOP Arbeit der8auer


----------



## Jan565 (19. Januar 2013)

Wenn das alles nicht so teuer wäre, würde ich auf jeden Fall mal Trockeneis mit so einem Pot ausprobieren. 

Irgendwann werde ich das auch auf jeden Fall mal machen, irgendwo reizt es mich doch schon mal so richtig zu übertakten und nicht immer mit den Temperaturen einer Luftkühlung kämpfen zu müssen.


----------



## Vaykir (19. Januar 2013)

TheJumper0 schrieb:


> Es gibt doch inwischen sogar Rev3


 
rev 3 ist auch das non-plus-ultra (leider auch preislich).
der gerade mal 9 monate alte rev2 ist eher was für den "kleineren" geldbeutel.


----------



## CredeFX (24. Januar 2013)

Tolle Arbeit!
Wenn ich mal genug Money habe, werd ich mir auch einen holen 

Da ich noch nicht solange hier bin, und ich zu faul bin um zu lesen (): Wie viele Leute arbeiten an den Produkten? 
Alleine kann man so viele Container doch nicht machen, oder? (also ich will dich nicht unterschätzen o.S)


----------



## der8auer (24. Januar 2013)

Danke  Auch wenn der Pot hier schon EOL ist. Den aktuellen findest du hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/extreme-kuehlmethoden/250733-der8auer-ecc-raptor3.html

Früher habe ich alles selbst gemacht an einer Fräs- und Drehmaschine. Arbeitsaufwand lag da je nach Komplexität bei 2-8 Stunden pro Pot. Rechnet sich natürlich absolut nicht weshalb ich mir schnell eine andere Lösung gesucht habe 

Mittlerweile habe ich einige Firmen gefunden mit denen ich zusammenarbeite. Ich selbst mache CAD-Modelle der einzelnen Bauteile und gebe das dann an die Firmen weiter welche diese für mich herstellen. Beim RAPTOR3 war ich dann bei der Firma vor Ort und wir haben den ersten Pot gemeinsam hergestellt und noch ein paar Prozessoptimierungen durchgeführt. Kupfer ist ziemlich schwierig zu bearbeiten, weshalb eine relativ "preisgünstige" Fertigung komplett unbeaufsichtigt möglich sein muss.

Im Grunde stehen mehrere 5-Achs CNC Maschinen nebeneinander und ein Roboter legt die Kupferblöcke in die Maschinen rein und nimmt sie auch wieder raus. Läuft dann übers Wochenende vollautomatisch.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Für alle die jetzt denken "oh der macht das hier gewerblich" kann ich nur schmunzeln. Im Schnitt läuft das hier gerade so auf 0 raus und ich bin froh wenn ich keine Verluste mache. Ich mache das für die wenigen Extreme-Overclocker, die auf der Suche nach vernünftigen Pots sind und logischerweise für mich selbst, da ich alle meine Pots auch selbst verwende.


----------



## CredeFX (24. Januar 2013)

Achso. Haha, nice  Musst ja ziemlich viel Handwerk-Talent haben, wenn du in 2-8 Stunden so einen POT herstellst  
Also ich schaffe das nicht mal in 100 Stunden *mein talent im Handwerk beträgt 0*


----------



## der8auer (24. Januar 2013)

Hehe danke  Die Planung dauert eigentlich am längsten. Bis zum herstellbaren Modell kann das gut und Gerne 20-25 Stunden dauern.

Hier findest du noch Bilder der Fertigung des Raptor1: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/extreme-kuehlmethoden/172934-der8auer-raptor-gpu-container.html


----------

